# Temperatur meine Graka senken!?



## GodWar (16. November 2008)

Guten Abend!

Ich besitze eine geForce 8800 Ultra mit 756 MB Ram, welche noch relativ neu ist...

Seit einigen Tagen fällt mir auf das die Karte bei Spielen z.b. Crysis sehr heiß läuft (75°) und mir der komplette PC abschmiert und nix mehr geht. Neues Board,CPU und Ram haben nix gebracht also muss es die Karte sein denke ich.

Frage:Wie verhinder ich das oder st das Normaltemperatur? Wie kühle ich am besten? Offenes oder geschlossenes Gehäuse? Die arte selber hat einen aktiven und passiven Lüfter. Scheint aber nicht zu reichen.  Paar Tipps wären nett...

MFG

GodWar


----------



## Karlzberg (17. November 2008)

Am besten kühlst Du im Regelfall in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse. 

Um Deine Karte etwas kühler zu bekommen, kannst Du folgendes tun:
- ausbauen und gründlich saubermachen. Wattestäbchen und ähnliches sind gut geeignet, um zwischen die Lamellen zu kommen
- 1 oder 2 zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter verbauen. Diese halten die Temp in Deinem Gehäuse niedriger und helfen Deinem GraKa-Lüfter, die Temperatur besser abzuleiten.


----------



## Butterkuchen (17. November 2008)

oder erhoehe doch einfach die fanspeed uebers bios..

75 Grad jedoch sehe ich jetzt nicht so gerade als sehr heiss fuer eine Grafikarte. Das sollte dsie normalerweise einstecken...

mfg

Butterkuchen


----------



## GodWar (17. November 2008)

OK ich versuchs mal zu schließen ich hab 5 Lüfter im Tower sollte reichen!

Zum Bios: Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit DEM Bios bis überfordert! Ich habe ein GA-M57SLI-S4 Rev1.0 der Bios ist super aber ich finde garnichts wo ich den GPU auch nur in irgend einerArt ansteuern kann. Handbuch sagt auch nicht viel!


----------



## GodWar (17. November 2008)

Also das tool von nVodea erlaubt mir nicht die Lüfter zu steuern keinen von denen! Den einzigen den ich steuern kann ist der CPU Lüfter unde vom BIOS aus! Graka Lüfter kann ich nicht verändern!? Was passiert wenn ich die Voltage erhöhe? Lüfter dann auch schneller?


----------



## cMoStWanteD (17. November 2008)

Nein die Voltage solltest du am besten nicht Anfassen, es sei dem du kennst dich aus 
Lass die lieber stehen, die brauchste nur zum Übertakten.
Es gibt Tools die das Steuern von Lüftern erlauben, aber dafür müsste auch der passende Fan verbaut sein. 
Du kannst mal schauen wie deine Lüfter blasen? Wenn dein CPU Lüfter z.B. ungünstig ausgerichtet ist kann es sein das er komplett auf die GPU bläst und somit bekommt deine Graka die komplette wärme der CPU ab.
Unteranderem kann es sein das deine GPU bereits nen schlag hat. Weil bei 75° sollte eigentlich noch nix passieren.
Aber Reinigen bringt was und eine Gute ausrichtung der Lüfter macht auch Sinn.
Vielleicht solltest du mal deine PCI Steckplätze umbauen. Es kann auch sein das dein Lüfter die Luft nicht gescheit abblasen kann und somit wird die GPU warm...

Teste einfach mal durch. Aber 75° sollten kein Problem sein.


----------

